# FREE: 1940's MOPAC wooden caboose



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Many people who have seen our caboose have said "Gee I wish I had one. Where can I find one?"

Ours was not free and this one may be free but the cost of moving it will not be free but still...

Here is a fantastic opportunity for someone but PLEASE DO NOT TELL MY WIFE ABOUT IT (really).

http://railswap.org/cb/cl/classifie...=retrieval

It is located 15 miles south of FTWorth Tx, 9 miles off I35

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

More info on the caboose can be found here:

http://forums.rrarchives.com/viewto...amp;t=1807











Now if we did not live so far from Fort Worth...

There may not be any trucks under it but I don't know for sure. The may have just put skirts on it to keep their cost of heating and cooling down (the floor gets darn cold).

It will be a real shame if this old caboose is destroyed because no one wanted it (or could afford to move it).

Jerry


----------

